

The Start-Something Startups - maxsilver
http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/blog/2011/05/26/the-start-something-startups

======
briggsbio
This is one of the best - don't call it a defense - summaries of today's tech
I've read in a long time. > "Some people might think that tech is a flash in
the pan. It’s true that the raging popularity of consumer software (like
iPhone apps) might die down in a little while. But software is more than
consumer products. Software is in the back-end of everything. Software runs
public transportation. Software builds buildings. Software designs toilets.
Software spreads the news. Software boxed that cereal. Software ran that
hospital. It’s not going away any time soon." I read that out loud to my wife,
and she said, " _They_ always said that soon the world would be run by
machines, but it already is." I replied, "And in a world of machines,
engineers reign."

~~~
ssebro
"And in a world of machines, engineers reign." -> Until the machines take over
and start sucking the engineers' bodily fluids.

~~~
mceachen
So as long as no one duct-tapes a wet-dry vac to an anybot, we're cool.

Trevor, you've got the safety reigns, sir.

------
iphoneedbot
"..Mutually Human is an _expert custom software strategy and design
consultancy_ specializing in mobile and web based products and services."

